# Advice Needed



## Hendo-20 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi i have purchased styro foam today to make a fake rock wall for my tank, just want to know whats the best grout, paint and sealer to use and best place to get them from Thanks


----------



## Em1986 (Oct 7, 2011)

For a start this needs to be moved to the DIY section as the herp help section is for threads relating to reptile emergencies and help.

Secondly, Bunning's is your best friend 
I made some hides from expanding foam, the one for my beardies i grouted using some pre-mixed and coloured grout in a tube (probably more expensive than mixing yourself but this was on special for $5 a tube at the time so saved me heaps), i used acrylic craft paints on the one for my snake, and sealed them with clear pondtite. You need to add some PVA woodglue mixed with the grout and water it down to the consistency of paint, my first coat i used it straight and it was very hard to work with due to how thick it was before being told to water it down and use some PVA in it.


----------



## Raddy318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> For a start this needs to be moved to the DIY section as the herp help section is for threads relating to reptile emergencies and help.
> 
> Secondly, Bunning's is your best friend
> I made some hides from expanding foam, the one for my beardies i grouted using some pre-mixed and coloured grout in a tube (probably more expensive than mixing yourself but this was on special for $5 a tube at the time so saved me heaps), i used acrylic craft paints on the one for my snake, and sealed them with clear pondtite. You need to add some PVA woodglue mixed with the grout and water it down to the consistency of paint, my first coat i used it straight and it was very hard to work with due to how thick it was before being told to water it down and use some PVA in it.



not being rude or anything, but i have seen many things on herp help that have nothing to do with threads related to reptiles emergencies and help.


----------



## Em1986 (Oct 7, 2011)

raddy318 said:


> not being rude or anything, but i have seen many things on herp help that have nothing to do with threads related to reptiles emergencies and help.



Well then people need to read what herp help is for before posting in it 
It was more for the admins to move the thread before the poster ends up being flamed by other members!


----------



## Raddy318 (Oct 7, 2011)

well now you put it that way thats true.


----------



## Em1986 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, i wasn't being mean towards the poster but i know some other members enjoy flaming newbies for sometimes no apparent reason and can be very harsh towards people that don't read or understand the rules etc.
Also the poster will get many more replies in the DIY section and can also join the DIY group to get further ideas and help.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 7, 2011)

Ive asked the mods to move it to the diy section, just so you dont get flamed, 

and here's the link to the DIY group - which is seperate from the DIY zone on the forums

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...rounds-furniture-225/cement-grout-render-432/


----------



## Sarah11 (Oct 16, 2011)

to answer your question hendro the best grout, paint and sealer really depends on what your putting in there and what your preference is. Most people however will choose to use the normal white tile grout you can get at bunnings and then add some acrylic paint making each layer darker. I choose to work with mortar because i like the texture but it is really hard to work with. Pondtite is generally agreed to be the best sealer. Remember if its for lizards you will need LOTS of layers of grout and plenty of layers of pondtite for anything

oh and dont forget to start the grout very thin to get in all the cracks and then build up to thicker layers. Also you will need to add pva glue to the grout to help it stick to the foam and each of the previous layers


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 16, 2011)

Plently of good threads already dedicated to this. 
"Best" will be defined by the inhabitant and funds available.


----------



## kr0nick (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey hendo_20 I have recently made a rock wall for my ackie tank, I just coloured grout starting off with thin layers and slowly built up thickness, I also added pva in the last few coats to add strength . For sealing i used Tile and Grout sealer from bunnings it is a liquid and comes in 1-2 litre buckets i can't remember off the top of my head but i found it seals perfectly water just runs off of it and it doesn't have the glossy look that pondtite does.


----------



## Hendo-20 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the help will post pic when its all finished


----------

